# Advance Care Planning 99497



## C Clark CPC CEDC (Feb 16, 2016)

Good Afternoon:

I am curious if anyone has used the following code(s) 99497- 99498 during an E/R Encounter.

Code(s) 99497-99498 are used to report face-to-face service between a physician or other qualified health care prof and a patient, family member, or surrogate in a counseling and discussing advance directives, with or without completing relevant legal forms.



Thank you;
Caprice Clark,CPC,CEDC


----------



## jimbo1231 (Mar 4, 2016)

*Same Question*

Interestingly I heard an ER administrator mention that they were considering using those codes. I wondered whether the documentation requirements would be met in the ED setting or not.

Jim S.


----------

